# Moniteur DELL 2405FPW, que signifient PIP PBP



## ccciolll (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un écran DELL que j'ai acheté d'occasion.

j'ai pu trouver sur internet un mode d'emploi des menus.

Cet écran propose des réglages PIP (picture in picture) et PBP (picture by picture) mais je ne comprends pas la signification concrète de ces 2 choses. Sont-ce 2 modes de fonctionnement ?


----------



## storme (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topic/25820880


----------



## ccciolll (11 Janvier 2013)

OK, donc si je comprends bien ce sont 2 modes permettant d'afficher 2 sources à la fois, mais de façon différente.

Mon usage étant de n'afficher qu'une seule source, aucune des fonctions PIP ou PBP ne me concernent.


----------

